# Halloween Wreath



## maleficent

Dark Fae when you start working on it take pictures and post up a how to so we can learn how to make them. Do you have any pics of the small one?


----------



## Guest

Here is mine from last year.
Spray painted a wreath black. Glued on garlic and plastic skull. Added cheesecloth and spiders.

My friend made one that was entirely covered with garlic and had a jawless skull on it. I think some moss too.


----------



## gromit05

Haunted Bayou, that looks great! I may have to copy yours! ....


----------



## Rikki

I made two last year.
One for myself:








And one for my secret reaper:


----------



## Rikki

I've made a different one this year but haven't taken pictures of it yet. I should be able to have them by tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Thanks gromit05,
The more garlic, the better. My buddy had garlic all over, not just lined up. Looked real good, and garlic is cheap. Really that entire wreath didn't cost much when you think about what is on it.

Rikki, 
I like those..especially the roses. Nice contrast with the red.


----------



## maleficent

Haunted Bayou is that real garlic or plastic? If it's real how do you store it?


----------



## Mz Skull

I made one a couple yrs ago that was a twig wreath with the squishy glow in the dark eyes on it. Didn't last too good though since I had it stored in a hot place over the summer. Whoops!! If I can find a pic I'll post.


----------



## EvilMel

Here's my version of the glow in the dark sticky eyes. I cheaped out and bought a wreath from the dollar store. It would look a LOT better with one of those large grapevine wreaths from Michael's.

I thought it was kinda neat though. It just gives you the general idea.


----------



## Rikki

I made this one about a week ago. I had seen a similar wreath on Grandin Road's website but they wanted $40 + shipping for it and I just wouldn't pay that much but I loved the wreath. I looked around for a while and finally found some greenery that would work (and on sale!). Three bunches of the greenery, a can of spray paint, and a wreath form later and I've got $25 in it. It's going in my graveyard (sorry for the crappy cell phone picture!).


----------



## EvilMel

Holy crap. I love that.


----------



## Rikki

Thanks! Me too!


----------



## pandora

Beautiful work Rikki! I saw the one at Grandin Road also and I think yours is excellent!


----------



## LilsheDevil

Rikki,
Love your Wreath,here's one I made a couple of years ago.


----------



## gromit05

Rikki said:


> I made this one about a week ago. I had seen a similar wreath on Grandin Road's website but they wanted $40 + shipping for it and I just wouldn't pay that much but I loved the wreath. I looked around for a while and finally found some greenery that would work (and on sale!). Three bunches of the greenery, a can of spray paint, and a wreath form later and I've got $25 in it. It's going in my graveyard (sorry for the crappy cell phone picture!).




Wow! Awesome wreath! you did a fantastic job!


----------



## Spats

SAY!!!

Hold a minute, now, you may be onto somethin', there!

Christmas wreathes on windows and doors, okay, but what if the next big Halloween decoration is the funerary wreath, black and orange with morbid messages and it's NOT on the house...

It's standing on the lawn by the walk, Like Rikki's, a cemetery wreath.

That could, given time, get as popular as the Jack-o-lantern, and if it helps the slow demise of inflatables, you should support it, too!

I'm making one. Can you find the stands in Garden Ridge?


----------



## Rikki

Yeah, Garden Ridge has the stands for under $2.


----------



## octoberist

*Dead Bird Wreath*

Here is a wreath I made a few years ago.










It was a Dollar Store wreath I painted black and made the berries out of Sculpy, and the bird was on sale at Michael's.


----------



## octoberist

*Last Year was Plague Rats*

Last year I made a wreath featuring rats.










It also started as a Dollar Store wreath onto which I added some Dollar Store fall leaves.

And I adapted some 99 Cent Store rats - uncurling their tails with a heat gun and adding better mouths and ears . And added a few scabs here and there (all made from Celluclay coated with Sculpt or Coat).


----------



## Rikki

Wow Octoberist! Very creative and unique! I like the crow especially.


----------



## creepy crawler

They all look great ......now I don't even wanna post mine!!!........but I will anyway
My mom had a ceramic shop for many years so thats where I got the bats ..


----------



## EvilMel

I think yours is really neat too.


----------



## Tish

Great wreaths everybody! I think I will embellish my black wreath I got from Michael's last year. Not sure with what kind of them exactly yet, general Halloween or Dia de los Muertos. I made a wreath for when my Dad died that had black flowers and ribbon. Does anyone else know of the tradition to hang a black wreath when someone dies? I was looking for one but couldn't find one and most people didn't know what I was even talking about. So I made one myself.


----------



## 13mummy

All these wreaths look soooo awesome!!


----------



## cerinad

*Heres Mine*

Here are my wreaths that i did the other day.. Gonna give them out to everybody who comes and helps me out at my party. They are all made out of stuff from the dollar Tree (except the eyeball one those are just prop eyes i made before hand) and only took about an hr. to put all of them together. BTW everyones wreaths are super nice! Great job everyone
View attachment 1627


View attachment 1628


View attachment 1629


View attachment 1630


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I did this last year:









and then wired it up with battery operated purple rice lights and out into the graveyard:


----------



## Rikki

Cerinad those are great! I love the spiders especially. Did you attach the spanish moss with hot glue? 

FG, I remember liking yours last year. The lights really added to it!


----------



## cerinad

Rikki said:


> Cerinad those are great! I love the spiders especially. Did you attach the spanish moss with hot glue?
> 
> FG, I remember liking yours last year. The lights really added to it!


 Thank You.. Yes I attatched the spanish moss with hot glue. It was a pain and very very messy but after a few burned fingers LOL I finally got it done..It seems to be staying put pretty well though..


----------



## octoberist

cerinad said:


> Here are my wreaths that i did the other day..


I like your spider wreath and your eyeball wreath. 
Here's the eyeball wreath I made last year. 
I didn't actually end up using the bow. Looked better without it.











On my new wreath (no pictures of it yet) I crossed those Dollar Tree bones to make a kind of bow just like you did - except mine is at the bottom. 
Great minds think alike.


----------



## cerinad

octoberist said:


> I like your spider wreath and your eyeball wreath.
> Here's the eyeball wreath I made last year.
> I didn't actually end up using the bow. Looked better without it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my new wreath (no pictures of it yet) I crossed those Dollar Tree bones to make a kind of bow just like you did - except mine is at the bottom.
> Great minds think alike.


That's Great!! I love the way you put differnt sized eyeballs on it.. Can't wait to see your new one finished!


----------



## octoberist

cerinad said:


> That's Great!! I love the way you put differnt sized eyeballs on it.. Can't wait to see your new one finished!


Thanks. For some reason I really got into making eyeballs last year - to the point where I had all these leftovers. It was only later that I thought of making a wreath.


----------



## Tish

That spider wreath is really great, Cerinad! It sort of creeps me out because I don't like spiders, it looks really real.


----------



## Rikki

Octoberist, another great creation! Love the eyes!

Everyone's wreaths are so cool!


----------



## spooky little girl

Love the garlic......but don't we want to ATTRACT vampires not keep them away??

Last year I made a 30 foot swag of grape vine after scouring the woods for days and draped it over my front door. Gave quite an impression. All gnarly and wild looking


----------



## maleficent

All these wreaths look great!


----------



## KATZILLA

*Great Work, Love the pics everyone ! *


----------



## EvilMel

Stuff from Dollar Tree??? Wow...you guys are inspiring!


----------



## Howlatthemoon

Awesome wreaths everybody! Very creative and unique!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

spooky little girl said:


> Love the garlic......but don't we want to ATTRACT vampires not keep them away??
> 
> Last year I made a 30 foot swag of grape vine after scouring the woods for days and draped it over my front door. Gave quite an impression. All gnarly and wild looking



Gnarly and wild looking swag picture would be quite welcomed on this thread of wreaths I am sure. Its just a long.......wreath that isn't in a circle.
Show us a pic, if you have one, Spooky little girl. I would love to see it. Sounds interesting !


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

Oh. 
All the wreaths posted are fantastic. I never realized that people actually made wreaths.
I bought a door placque last year that I thought was cute. But never saw wreaths before.
Or at least I haven't noticed until this post. This is very cool. I may steal cerinad's spanish moss and spider wreath idea.....( our haunt in front yard is cemetery ( husband's domain this year) and our backyard party is the swamp. That wreath would like of fit both themes.
I do like the crow/spider web one too. Well. I like them all actually. Thanks for post these everyone !


----------



## Guest

maleficent said:


> Haunted Bayou is that real garlic or plastic? If it's real how do you store it?


LOL! Real Garlic.
After Halloween was over my hubby finally got tired of garlic smell in the garage and tore all of it off. I kept forgetting about it. 

The garlic was held on with some hot glue. I didn't make it very far in advance.


----------



## Scary Cherry

cerinad said:


> Here are my wreaths that i did the other day.. Gonna give them out to everybody who comes and helps me out at my party. They are all made out of stuff from the dollar Tree (except the eyeball one those are just prop eyes i made before hand) and only took about an hr. to put all of them together. BTW everyones wreaths are super nice! Great job everyone
> View attachment 1627
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628
> 
> 
> View attachment 1629
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630


*I went to the dollar store this past weekend and found a lot of those items. Still need to get the wreaths. I love the spiders!*


----------



## Dark Star

Rikki said:


> I made this one about a week ago. I had seen a similar wreath on Grandin Road's website but they wanted $40 + shipping for it and I just wouldn't pay that much but I loved the wreath. I looked around for a while and finally found some greenery that would work (and on sale!). Three bunches of the greenery, a can of spray paint, and a wreath form later and I've got $25 in it. It's going in my graveyard (sorry for the crappy cell phone picture!).


I think yours accually look better than the one at Grandin Road. Can I ask, did you put the greenery on floral picks to stick it in the foam ring? Or did you just hot glue them in?


----------



## Rikki

Thanks Dark Star! I actually just cut each piece off the larger stem and stuck it in the styrofoam ring. They stayed in well enough that I didn't bother with the hot glue. If you're going to move it around a lot (or reposition the stems several times) then you'd probably want to glue it.


----------



## EvilMel

cerinad said:


> Here are my wreaths that i did the other day.. Gonna give them out to everybody who comes and helps me out at my party. They are all made out of stuff from the dollar Tree (except the eyeball one those are just prop eyes i made before hand) and only took about an hr. to put all of them together. BTW everyones wreaths are super nice! Great job everyone
> View attachment 1627
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628
> 
> 
> View attachment 1629
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630


Where did you get the wreathes themselves??? Were they at the Dollar Tree as well?


----------



## cerinad

EvilMel... Yes I got them at the dollar tree too.. They are just the Grapevine wreaths that I spray painted black.


----------



## EvilMel

Cool...now I've definitely got to go by there.

I got a crappy grapevine wreath there two years ago, but it was the kind with sticks sticking out everywhere. They completely fell out of the wreath.

It looks way different than the one you showed though, which looks like it would hold up a lot more.


----------



## 13ghosts

cerinad said:


> Here are my wreaths that i did the other day.. Gonna give them out to everybody who comes and helps me out at my party. They are all made out of stuff from the dollar Tree (except the eyeball one those are just prop eyes i made before hand) and only took about an hr. to put all of them together. BTW everyones wreaths are super nice! Great job everyone
> View attachment 1627
> 
> 
> View attachment 1628
> 
> 
> View attachment 1629
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630



I LOVE the eyeball wreath! You actually made those yourself??

I need to make one of those for my mom, she'd love it!

I was at Dollar Tree today and I'm kicking myself for not getting the skeleons.


----------



## cerinad

Thank you.. And yes i did make the eyeballs myself.. They are Merlins Easy eyes.. Except i used wooden dowel ends.. i have alot premade as i use them for my props they were the ones that were less than perfect.. I'm working on another wreath with black roses and skulls i will post it as soon as i finish it.. Thanks once again for the comment 13ghosts


----------



## Handy_Haunter

I really should stop reading the forum until Halloween is over! You folks keep giving me fantastic ideas, and I'm never going to get them all done in time for this year! 

All of your wreaths look awesome, you guys do amazing work. Very creative. 

-Handy_haunter.


----------



## ylbissop

thought i had already posted this
last year's


----------



## Spats

Classy, I like the mask on that one, ylbissop.

We are inspired. We're making one thanks to you guys. We're going with black florals, orange carnations, purple roses and a twist of autumn leaves, with a purple spiderweb motif ribbon from Michaels and a black, red-eyed little owl from Gardenridge.

Not too cute, not too creepy, just the right balance between the wife and I.

I'll post when it's done.


----------



## Tish

That's really pretty, ylbissop! I like that it has some color but is still really Halloween-y.


----------



## ylbissop

Tish said:


> That's really pretty, ylbissop! I like that it has some color but is still really Halloween-y.


yea there are definite bonuses to having my cheebs to give some stuff a pretty crafty touch this is hers.


----------



## Mistress Evilynn

Here's my Monster Wreath I made last year. Sorry for such a big picture 


View attachment 1884


----------



## ylbissop

Mistress Evilynn said:


> Here's my Monster Wreath I made last year. Sorry for such a big picture
> 
> 
> View attachment 1884


HA HA HA aWSoMe!


----------



## Spats

Oh, Mistress,

That is a winner!

LOL!


----------



## octoberist

Mistress Evilynn said:


> Here's my Monster Wreath I made last year.


Very cool Monster Wreath. I saw the same "How To" for that a couple years ago and book marked it but never got around to making one. 
Monster Wreath *Now with tutorial* - OCCASIONS AND HOLIDAYS
Yours is a nice improvement. I especially like your addition of the teeth.


----------



## gromit05

Awesome wreaths ylbissop and Mistress Evilynn!


----------



## cerinad

I love the monster wreath that is too cool..i might have to try one.


----------



## Mistress Evilynn

cerinad said:


> I love the monster wreath that is too cool..i might have to try one.


cerinad,

The wreath was fun and easy to make. I used the tutorial that Octoberist posted from Craftster. I found the fur on the clearance rack at JoAnn's for $2 a yard, the ping pong balls for the eyes at WalMart for $1.29 a 6 pack and I had extra paint for the eyes and stuffing left over from other projects. It also took a lot of hot glue sticks! If you decide to make one post a picture!


----------



## ylbissop

Mistress Evilynn said:


> If you decide to make one post a picture!


Mis Evil, cheebs says she will definitely be making one soon.


----------



## cerinad

Here are a couple more wreaths i threw together the other day. Everything on these are from the dollar tree as well, Except the flowers those came from the family dollar. Also each of these wreaths only cost about 4.00 each.. Not too bad considering i saw some similar to these at target for 14.95. They do take alot of glue sticks though.
View attachment 1929


View attachment 1930


----------



## cerinad

Mistress Evilynn said:


> cerinad,
> 
> The wreath was fun and easy to make. I used the tutorial that Octoberist posted from Craftster. I found the fur on the clearance rack at JoAnn's for $2 a yard, the ping pong balls for the eyes at WalMart for $1.29 a 6 pack and I had extra paint for the eyes and stuffing left over from other projects. It also took a lot of hot glue sticks! If you decide to make one post a picture!


Thanks for the info. I will be making one of these. It is too cute! I will be sure to post a pic as well.


----------



## blt

well i just did my very first halloween project and it just so happens to be a wreath, so i thought it would make sense to post a picture of my creation, haha-a little late to be just starting..


----------



## Glass 'eye'

Great job blt, I think it looks great!


----------



## LadyAlthea

wow! every one of these are fantastic!!! 

I want to make one now!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen

bLT - LOOKS GREAT ! THANKS ! Its a nice welcome for the guest !


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

wow everyone's wreath's look fantastic! And Rikki, I have wanted to buy that wreath that Gradin Road sells ever since they started selling it, I just love it, but when I do the price exchange and S&H, well it stops me from purchasing it. You did a fantastic job recreating it, well done!


----------



## Rikki

Thanks Dutchess! I really appreciate all the compliments I've received on that one. I hate it when I see something and fall in love with it only to find out that I just refuse to pay what they're asking! So it's very nice to know that my cheapness doesn't always mean that I don't have nice stuff.


----------



## JohnnyL

Not the best photo, but here's my Black Raven Wreath...










Made up of a twig wreath, then various flowers, ferns, vines, feathers and leaves were glues on, the entire thing it solid black.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

Oh my JohnnyL, I just love you're Black Raven Wreath! I'll give you my address just place it on my front door, please and thank-you


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Rikki said:


> I made two last year.
> One for myself:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one for my secret reaper:



Welll, doesn't that wraeth look eerily familiar, lol! I love love LOVE the wreath you made for me last year. Hubby loves it so much that he is too afraid to leave it off on our front door for fear that it will be stolen. So, that gorgeous wreath is hanging on our closet door for everyone to enjoy!

Everybody has such talent in making wonderful creations. I was going to do a couple this year but ran out of time.

Oh well, there is always this winter!


----------



## HallowSkeen

Here is mine. I made this a couple of years ago.


----------



## Dutchess of Darkness

wow I just love everyone's wreaths. We have so many creative minds here with fantastic talent. Excellent work everyone and thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Loogaroo

My mother had a craft buisiness for a while and she used to make these country type wreaths made from barbed wire. I'm thinking maybe I will make a wreath with a few rings of the barbed wire and then rust it up. After that maybe some dead and dried roses and some little skulls. I really dig the one with the garlic and cheesecloth. I may need to steal that idea


----------



## blt

johnnyl please make another and sell it to me


----------



## LadyAlthea

i found discounted black wreath bases! Just wait until next year!


----------



## witchiepoo

you guys have given me some great ideas! - time to get to my local pound shop & invest in some xmas wreaths & a can of black spray paint i think!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

this is a great post. i love all the ideas. partial to the eyeball ones. gonna have to get myself busy. i have 3 sisters and i neice and we're all heavy into halloween. one year my sister made wreaths and that's what we all got from her for christmas. my daughter isn't into halloween but my sister made her one anyway. so that wreath i acquired as well. pleased as pudding when my daughter offered it to me. the wreaths work well with my coffin scenes, and i love using them in my skeleton brides wedding flowers.


----------



## hallorenescene

here's a bridel boquet i made for my skeleton bride that can double for a wreath


----------

